# Help please!



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello. I myself was never in 4h but my niece is wanting to enter a goat in the open class at our county fair this yr. I would love to get some pointers from any and all who would be willing to help. 
Were doing it more for fun right now but I'd really like to look halfwAy like we know what we're doing! Ha.
I've read the tiny bit of rules they gave me from the board at our fair... just wanted some pointers from those who are familiar! 
Thanks in advance! 

MJbrenner


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Find out weight limits and if they want the goat "braced" during show

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

I know the min is 50#. braced as in while in stance to to so?what's the trick to getting that accomplished 

MJbrenner


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Bracing is for meat goats. You put your knee up to their brisket and they should push back on you. it makes their loin pop and look more defined when done correctly.


----------



## waterboy2222 (Jan 11, 2014)

YouTube is a actually a really good place to get some advise.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

Specifically to the market class. ..do they need to be traditionally marked and all that? Also do you do any coat trimming or just be sure to keep clean and brushed? 

MJbrenner


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Open class is not a part of 4H and is typically only dairy breeds. In order to get a goat entered into a market class, you have to be in a 4H group as far as I know. Your 4H leader will cover all the things she will need to know.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Good catch Dave...I missed that she was wanting to go open class. However....some fairs DO have open class market. That would be something else to check and make sure they do have.


----------



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

Its a small fair so I'm pretty sure it's just all breeds in open class. The other people I've talked to have taken boer in the open class..I think its just so they can also just get people involved! But I will double check. 

MJbrenner


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Check and make sure it is meat goats and if so, does or wethers. This will make a huge difference in showing style, clipping and such. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

